

The Ontology of the Web - dajbelshaw
http://dmlcentral.net/blog/doug-belshaw/ontology-web-why-i-learned-stop-worrying-and-love-learning-standards

======
lutusp
Quote: "My short answer to such a question would be that it is a ‘convenient
hypocrisy’. By this I mean that it is a term used ambiguously (both
consciously and unconsciously) by people with multitude of different
backgrounds and intentions. However, given that it is a term that has entered
common parlance, I would hope that this thesis clarifies at least three
things. First of all, I have argued that speaking of a plurality of ‘digital
literacies’ makes more sense than endless attempts to define ‘one literacy to
rule them all’. Secondly, I have suggested the essential elements that should
make up any contextualised and emergent definition of digital literacies.
Finally, I have attempted to argue that the process of coming up with a
definition of what constitutes ‘digital literacies’ is at least as important
as the outcome of that process."

Translation: "'Digital literacy' has no common, agreed meaning."

Noted. The author seems to think that a blizzard of words can cover a lack of
substance with a blanket of obfuscation.

~~~
dajbelshaw
To be fair that was after 60,000 words of doctoral-level work:
[http://neverendingthesis.com](http://neverendingthesis.com)

